# Can we do this ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Mostly over the internet to start ???

BY-LAWS OF THE WATERFOWL ASSOCIATION OF IOWA Inc.
ARTICLE I
NAME
The association shall be known as the Waterfowl Association of Iowa Inc.

ARTICLE II
PURPOSE
The purpose of this association is the furtherance of waterfowl, waterfowling and the interests of waterfowlers in the State of Iowa. The Waterfowl Association of Iowa is here to help achieve that goal by conducting waterfowl and wildlife conservation programs in conjunction with the Iowa Department of Natural Resources, the various County Conservation Boards, Ducks Unlimited, and many other organizations. 
We strive to preserve, protect and improve the sport of water fowling in the state of Iowa by teaching sportsmanship, respect for all waterfowl species and by improving their habitat. We will conduct educational programs related to waterfowl, conservation, and resource enhancement and we will study, advise, recommend, and secure enactment of legislation in the state as it pertains to preserving our outdoor heritage. 
ARTICLE III
MEMBERSHIP
There shall be eight (8) classes of membership and that membership shall be open to any person interested in the aims and purposes of this association, upon application and payment of the annual dues of the association.
Youth (Blue wing) membership will be open to anyone fifteen (15) years old and younger. The application shall contain the name, address, and age of the applicant as well as the annual dues and shall be signed by their legal guardian. Upon receipt of the dues and application, the Vice President shall issue a membership card and the applicant will be placed on the membership rolls of the association.

General membership shall be open to any person at least sixteen (16) years old. The application shall contain the name, address, and age of the applicant and shall be accompanied by the annual dues. Upon receipt of the dues and application, the Vice President shall issue a membership card and the applicant will be placed on the membership rolls of the association.

Contributing membership shall be open to any person at least sixteen (16) years old. The application shall contain the name, address, and age of the applicant and be accompanied by the contributing membership dues. Upon receipt of the dues and application, the Vice President shall issue a membership card and the applicant will be placed on the membership rolls of the association.	
Sponsor membership shall be open to any person at least sixteen (16) years old. The application shall contain the name, address, and age of the applicant and be accompanied by the sponsor membership dues. Upon receipt of the dues and application, the Vice-President shall issue a Sponsor membership card to the applicant and the applicant will be placed on the mailing list of the association.
Patron membership shall be open to any person at least sixteen (16) years old. The application shall contain the name, address, and age of the applicant and be accompanied by the patron membership dues. Upon receipt of the dues and application, the Vice President shall issue a membership card to the applicant and the applicant will be placed on the membership rolls of the association.
Life members shall be those persons of the association who have given extraordinary moral and/or financial support to said association. Such members shall be nominated by the Board of Directors and approved by a quorum of said board. After such approval, the Vice-President shall issue a special window decal and Life membership card. This membership entitles the member to all the rights and privileges of membership and to be excused from the annual payment of dues.
Silver Benefactors shall consist of those persons of the association who have donated a gift or financial support valued at $5000.00 or more. Upon receipt of said gift or support the Vice-President shall issue a special window decal and Life membership card. This membership entitles the member to all the rights and privileges of membership and to be excused from the annual payment of dues.
Gold Benefactors shall consist of those persons of the association who have donated a gift or financial support valued at $10,000.00 or more. Upon receipt of said gift or support the Vice-President shall issue a special window decal and Life membership card. This membership entitles the member to all the rights and privileges of membership and to be excused from the annual payment of dues.
Adult membership in the association entitles the member to vote in all elections, to be notified of meetings and to receive publications and pronouncements of the association. Youth members may not vote in any election but shall be notified of meetings and receive publications and pronouncements of the association.

ARTICLE IV
BOARD OF DIRECTORS
A Board of Directors consisting of at least twelve (12) but not exceeding twenty-one (21) members shall be the governing body of the association.
Said Board shall include: President, Vice President, Secretary, Treasurer, two (2) Regional Directors from each of the four (4) regions set by the Board, four (4) At Large Directors elected from the entire state, and any Committee Chairmen that are not otherwise on the board. An individual may hold a director's seat as well as an officer's position and each individual on the Board shall have one equal vote.
Prospective Directors and Officers must be a member for a minimum of one year, at least twenty-one (21) years of age, and a resident of Iowa. They shall be nominated at the January Board of Directors meeting and if present shall accept or reject the nomination at that time. If the nominee is not present they will be notified, in writing, by the secretary of their nomination. They are then to respond, in writing, as to their acceptance or rejection of the nomination. They then must be approved by a vote of the members either in their district (for Regional directors) or statewide for At Large directors and Officers. Committee Chairmen will be appointed by a quorum of the Board and may be replaced at any time.
Elected members of the Board shall serve two (2) year terms with the President and Vice President, one (1) seat from each district, and two (2) of the at large seats elected in even numbered years and the balance of the seats elected in odd numbered years.
Anyone missing three (3) consecutive meetings will be dropped as a member of the Board.
Seven (7) Directors shall constitute a quorum of the Board of Directors.

ARTICLE V
MEETINGS
ORDER OF BUSINESS
1. Roll Call.
2. Reading of the Minutes of the preceding meeting.
3. Reports of Committees.
4. Reports of Officers.
5. Old and Unfinished Business.
6. New Business. 
7. Adjournments.

Regular meetings of the association shall be held in the months of January, April, June, and September, at such time and place as may be fixed by the Board of Directors.
Advance notice of all regular meetings and any Special, regional or statewide, members meetings shall be sent to every member in good standing, postmarked at least fifteen (15) days prior to such meeting.
Special meetings of the Board of Directors shall be held at the call of the President, or at the call of a quorum of the Board, and notice of such special meetings shall be sent to every member of the Board at least five (5) days prior to such special meeting. 
Special meetings of the Board may be in-person, via phone, Internet, or any other medium allowing all the participants to hear one another. Any business of the Board may be transacted.
ARTICLE VI
ELECTIONS
Elections shall occur via mail, between the April and June meetings. Ballots shall be mailed to every member in good standing, by the secretary, at least thirty (30) days prior to the June meeting. In order to be counted ballots must be returned to the secretary no less than ten (10) days before the June meeting. The ballots will be counted by the secretary and recounted separately by the vice-president. Any discrepancies in the count resulting in a change in the outcome of the election shall be resolved with a count by the Board at the June meeting, the result of which shall be the official count. The results of all the races will be announced at the June meeting. New officers and directors shall take their seats at that time.
In the event of a special election nominations will be taken at the next regular meeting, nominees will have ten (10) days to accept or decline their nomination, and ballots will be sent out, by the secretary, within five (5) days of the acceptance deadline. Twenty (20) days after the ballots are sent any ballots returned to the secretary will be counted and the winner declared. The winner will then immediately take their seat on the board and serve out their predecessor's term.
The initial Officers and Directors listed in the Articles of Incorporation and those appointed to fill vacancies shall serve until the June 2004 meeting at which time the even year elections will occur with the odd year elections commencing at the June 2005 meeting. Thereafter seats will come up for election as described in these by-laws. 
Until such time as a seat comes up for election, vacancies shall be filled by an affirmative vote of a quorum of the Board except in the case of death, disability, removal, or resignation of the President or Vice-President. In which case a special election will be held.

ARTICLE VII
OFFICERS

The officers of the association shall be a president, vice-president, secretary, and treasurer, all of whom shall serve on the Board of Directors.
The President shall preside at all meetings of the Board of Directors and enforce all laws and regulations of the association. The President shall also perform such other duties as may be imposed by resolution of the Board. The President shall, with the secretary, sign all written contracts and written obligations of the association.
In the absence of the President, the Vice-President shall perform the duties of the office of President. In the event of the death or disability, removal or resignation of the President, the Vice-President shall act until a special election can be held.
In the event of the death or disability, removal or resignation of the Vice-President, the President shall act until a special election can be held.
In the case that both the President and Vice-President are unable or unwilling to perform their duties the Board shall assume their duties until a special election can be held.
The Vice President shall also enroll all those who duly apply for membership and keep those rolls up-to-date. 
The Vice President shall make known to the Directors at each meeting the total number of members who are in good standing and the number who are delinquent.
The Secretary shall keep the minutes and other official reports of the association. 
The Secretary shall be responsible for the printing and distribution of the newsletter and shall keep all records, books, documents and papers relating to the association in such place(s) as shall be designated by the Board of Directors. 
The Treasurer shall keep account of all monies received by him and deposit the same in the name of the association at such depository as shall be designated by the Board of Directors.
The Treasurer shall not disburse any money of the association except in such manner and for such purpose as shall be approved by motion or resolution of the Board of Directors.
At each regular meeting of the Board of Directors, the Treasurer shall make a statement of the financial condition of the association and, at the April meeting of the association, he shall submit a detailed report of the financial condition of the association for the preceding fiscal year, which shall be audited by accountants designated by the Board of Directors.
Committee Chairmen will report to the Board all committee motions. All committee actions and expenditures must be approved by the Board.
ARTICLE VIII
ASSOCIATION FUNDS
All funds of the association shall be received, deposited and paid out in such manner as shall be approved by a quorum of the Board of Directors. 
All payments shall be signed in the name of the association by the treasurer.
The fiscal year of the association shall be the calendar year.
The annual dues for membership in the association shall be paid within thirty (30) days after the expiration of a current membership.
ARTICLE IX
EMBLEM
The emblem of the association shall be as advised by the Board of Directors.

ARTICLE X
REMOVALS
Any member or officer may be removed from their seat or membership, for cause, by the affirmative vote of a two-thirds (2/3) super majority of a quorum of the board.
Notice of any proposed membership removals, except by non-payment of dues, shall be sent to the entire membership, mailed at least fifteen (15) days prior to the meeting. 
Notice of any proposed removal of elected Board members shall be sent to the entire Board at least five (5) days prior to the meeting.
In the event any person is removed from membership, their name shall be stricken from the rolls of the association and any dues paid shall be non-refundable.
Those members not in good standing due to non-payment of annual dues shall be notified by mail by the Vice President and be stricken from the rolls as of thirty (30) days after the expiration of their current membership.

ARTICLE XI
AMENDMENTS
Amendments to the by-laws of this association may be made at any meeting of the Board of Directors by an affirmative vote of two-thirds (2/3) of a quorum of the Board providing that written notice of the proposed amendments shall be given to all members by the secretary at least fifteen (15) days before the date of the meeting.

Thanks to: Jeremy Rosonke
Zone 2 (NE) Director
[email protected]
641-394-3395

I think he would help / Advise us ???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess not ???

I'm almost starting to believe the Resident Hunters are about to get what they deserve :eyeroll:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I think it's a great idea Fetch. The Minnesota Waterfowlers Assn has over 10,000 members and they do lots of good (minus the current controversy with their financial problems). A couple years ago, a bunch of internet guys from Missouri started the Missouri Waterfowlers Assn from scratch and they have already come a long ways. Check out their website:

http://mowaterfowl.org/


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Keith,

I think its a poor idea for ND to form a Waterfowl only organization. With the exception of caps and zones, in a nutshell your issues as waterfowlers are basically the same as the deerhunters, pheasant guys, etc. That being access. So as I see it you would be forming an organization to talk about the same crap that you've been dealing with. Also, ND has very few "hardcore" waterfowlers; its mostly the guy that does a little bit of everything.

The sportsmen of ND would be better served to project their concerns with one voice rather than several. Its too bad the Sportsmen Alliance had to come out of the gates sounding so militant because they turned alot of NRs off like myself. Specifically, guys that used to be residents and want to see some sort of comprimise. However, they appear to have accomplished some good things this past session so maybe they have moderated. I haven't kept up with the organization lately.

I believe why you are realizing that most ND sportsmen don't care. The answer is in the demographics. Most young hunters realize that they will have to leave the state to make a decent living and the older guys either don't hunt that much anymore or just deer hunt, etc. Short of Fargo, Bismarck, etc, ND's economic condition is pathetic and that reflects in the lack of concern from most sportsmen.

Like I posted earlier with no response: the parents of the thousands of young people that have left want no restrictions on their kids ability to come back and hunt. The Governor knows this and thats one of the reasons why you have the current situation with no caps (besides the G/O influence). I hear this every time I'm back in ND, regardless of where I'm at.

f


----------



## NO-BS (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree with Dakota Kid, ND doesn't really need a waterfowl association for a couple of reasons. The main one being that most waterfowl associations are already dedicating a large sum of funds your way. WAI, and MWA were started to protect the dwindling habitat in their respective states. The Dakota's are fortunate (or unfortunate depending on how you look at it) because they hold the 'last of the best' waterfowl habitat in the PPR. So every national conservation group is working to protect the habitat there. Both IA and MN used to be part of the PPR. I guess they still are, geographically at least. You wouldn't think so by driving accross them nowadays. There's now more drainage ditches than wetlands.

ND doesn't need anymore habitat groups to protect the habitat in your state. Hell, the entire country is basically already taking part somewhat in doing that. What you need to focus on is saving your (our) heritage---and fighting the commercialization of that habitat everyone is working so hard to save.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I would say were all right & many others

I suggested way back, to make a provision to allow natural born ND residents a way to be gaurenteed a license (say by birth certificate) & alot of the folks against Caps & other restrictions & good management ideas would not be there.

Why can't new ideas be tried & implemented - what is being tried is not going to solve anything

But that is kinda self serving & greedy too isn't it ??? & scary that that group is that much of a factor & has to be catered to. :eyeroll: & maybe just another incentive to leave ???

The only real improvements I've really seen to Habitat is when Nature makes it rain & Farm programs leave some land alone.

So were really at the point that the only economic bright spot, of Hope, for ND is to rape & let Capitalism take & divide up our Game & Fish & sell it to 1st come or the wealthiest or the lucky :eyeroll:


----------

